# Lake Cumberland



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished cumberland 5-20 thru 5-23
Striper were on top water ended up with 3 over 16# and 3 over 12# it was awsome

























geowol


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you had a great time, I love fishing for stripers.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Were you using redfins on top?

Danny


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks
All the fish were caught on Rebel Jumping Minnows
from sunrise to 7:00 am

As you can tell rookie at posting pictures thanks for the tip 
Geowol


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks For The Help On Fixing The Pictures 
Geowol


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Awsome fish George! That has got to be a blast to catch them like that. I was down there a few years ago and we trolled for them all day, its still fun to catch them but i want to feel them HIT!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What part of the lake were you fishing?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job George !

I'm very envious.

Kim


----------

